# Yin Princess



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I remember you and my daughter had similar due dates. My grandson was born about 10 minutes ago after a lightning speed labour. Small (5lbs 13oz) but healthy! Wishing you the best in your upcoming delivery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Golfergirl :smthumbup: One of my twins was 5lbs. 13oz. and very healthy. I'm amazed I can remember that after all these years.


----------

